# American Chesapeake Specialty



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Derby Results
1st Linda Harger with Player
2nd Ron and Joyce Foley with Purdey
3rd Gary Kavan with Winston
4th Chris Payne (Will find out)
Res JAM Johnny Soerensen with Clive 



Open Callbacks to the watermarks - #1, 4, 8, 11, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay Foleys!!!!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Chris Payne's derby fourth was with Red Dirt Hillbilly of RockErin "Junior".

Congrat's to everyone! Wish I was there......

Christina A.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

Gawd, I would love to be there surrounded by 'peakes' and 'peake people'.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Chris and Junior! We're proud of ya'! 


Gretchen


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

anyone have info on the qual and open?


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope I got this right...

Open
1st - Yakity (qualifies for national?)
2nd - Wally
3rd - Dee
4th - Winston
RJ - Sweety

AM call backs to 4th
2,5,7,9,10,11,13,14,16,20,21,23,24

Qual call backs to 3rd
1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,19,20,22,23

(numbers are on RFTEntry)


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

From CBRS4me.com the Amateur results:

1st - #20 Primer - Julie Cole
2nd - #24 Wally - Larry & Lorraine Sarek
3rd - #10 Sweety - Leigh Larsen
4th - #7 Dee - Jon & Carol Knapp
RJ - #21 Nate - Tom Cox
Jams - #2 Colt - Chris Payne; #14 Fannie - Lorraine & Larry Sarek; #16 Rocco - Ray Gonzales


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The only word that I got is Marston Jones got 2nd in the Qual!!!


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Qualifying results:

1st - #16 Blazer & Mary Ellen Mazzola
2nd - #2 Rebel & Marston Jones
3rd - #1 Sage & Edgar Johnson
4th - #22 Abbie & Jim Mauney
ResJam - #6 Star & Jonathan Butler
Jams - #5 Georgia & Steve Parker; #7 Thor & Jane Pappler; #9 Winston & Gary Kavan; #10 Kidd & Edgar Johnson; #11 Charlie & Maureen Coleman; #15 Player & Linda Harger; #19 Nate & Tom Cox; #20 Zeke & Ray Gonzales; #23 Rocco & Ray Gonzales

Congratulations to ALL! Wish I'd been there, but maybe next year.

Karen


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Yip! Yip! for Julie and Primer!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hooray for Mary Ellen and Blazer


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Julie Cole YIP YIP YIP

Congrations to all who placed and more importantly to all who participated!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

way to go larry and lorraine--wally and fanny


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Gary Kavan and Winston. 18 months old and on the derby list. And 4th in the Open. Awesome.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

what is really interesting (if not also amazing)...is that all of the winners of the open, am, and Q are sons or daughter of DC AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH....and the derby winner a grandson of his as well...

AND I am dually impressed with Winston..for a young 'un he's doing some mighty impressive things...

Juli


----------



## Greg E (Jan 2, 2008)

sky_view said:


> what is really interesting (if not also amazing)...is that all of the winners of the open, am, and Q are sons or daughter of DC AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH....and the derby winner a grandson of his as well...
> 
> AND I am dually impressed with Winston..for a young 'un he's doing some mighty impressive things...
> 
> Juli


Julie, that is amazing. Gonna have to go to the data base and check all this out. Greg


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to MaryEllen. Way to go Blazer!

--Susan


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats everyone.

Blaze pups won the Derby and Q last year too.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*YIP - YIP - YIP - *​ 
*Way to go Julie and Primer*​ 
 ​


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Larry, Lorraine, Wally and Fannie!!! Once again the "TAMARACK CURTAIN" Brings home color!!!

Dennis,Tru & Cruger


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats to Julie and Primer!!!!


----------

